# Freebsd 8 kernel fault and automatic reboot



## robbtek (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello ,

I've a freebsd 8 installed , full ports update , 2GB Ram , Intel Core Duo E8400 , 20 GB HD .
My system crash and auto reboot many times ..

This is a part of crash log :


```
Feb 28 05:03:02 freebsd kernel: acd0: WARNING - unknown CMD (0x4a) read data overrun 8>0
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: acd0: WARNING - unknown CMD (0x4a) taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel:
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel:
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: fault virtual address        = 0x1a0
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: fault code           = supervisor read, page not present
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: instruction pointer  = 0x20:0xc060cdcf
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: stack pointer                = 0x28:0xe537ab58
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: frame pointer                = 0x28:0xe537ab70
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: code segment         = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: = DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: processor eflags     = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: current process              = 12 (swi6: task queue)
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: trap number          = 12
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: panic: page fault
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: cpuid = 0
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: Uptime: 6h10m59s
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
Feb 28 05:05:08 freebsd kernel: Rebooting...



Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel:
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel:
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: fault virtual address        = 0x0
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: fault code           = supervisor write, page not present
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: instruction pointer  = 0x20:0xc0466c1f
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: stack pointer                = 0x28:0xe537abbc
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: frame pointer                = 0x28:0xe537abe4
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: code segment         = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: = DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: processor eflags     = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: current process              = 12 (swi6: task queue)
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: trap number          = 12
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: panic: page fault
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: cpuid = 0
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: Uptime: 23m21s
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
Feb 28 05:39:58 freebsd kernel: Rebooting...



Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel:
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel:
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: fault virtual address        = 0x0
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: fault code           = supervisor write, page not present
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: instruction pointer  = 0x20:0xc0466c1f
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: stack pointer                = 0x28:0xe537abbc
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: frame pointer                = 0x28:0xe537abe4
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: code segment         = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: = DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: processor eflags     = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: current process              = 12 (swi6: task queue)
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: trap number          = 12
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: panic: page fault
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: cpuid = 0
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: Uptime: 1h2m48s
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
Feb 28 06:43:58 freebsd kernel: Rebooting...
```



How can I solve it ? where's the problem ?


Thanks

robbtek


----------



## Lowell (Feb 28, 2010)

The last two crashes are essentially identical, but the first one is different, so there are a number of possibilities here.  The first one, as always, is to check the memory in the machine.  There are other possible hardware faults, but bad RAM is much more common.  Install a GENERIC kernel if you aren't running one already, and see if that has any effect.  Once you've done those, consult the kernel debugging chapter in (if I recall correctly) the Developers' Handbook.


----------



## robbtek (Mar 1, 2010)

I can disabling automatic reboot ?


----------



## z662 (Mar 4, 2010)

Disabling something like an automatic reboot would be a bad idea....It wont fix the issue, your system is rebooting for a reason (looks like kernel panic at first glance) and you need to fix it.  Otherwise the problem will only get worse as well as the side effects.


----------



## User23 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would download the Ultimate Boot CD from Ultimate Boot CD. http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
Burn it, boot the cd rom on your computer, and run memtest as well as cpuburn.

After that you will know if you have the problems with the CPU or the RAM.


----------



## z662 (Mar 4, 2010)

agreed.  If it finds anything then your best bet is most likely to take out all your RAM and check each individual piece separately to find where the fault is.  Again, assuming it finds any issues/errors.


----------



## robbtek (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for reply ,

I found the problem (but not the solution) .

I've 3 virtual machine installed on vmware workstation for testing :

VM1 - FreeBSD 8 (full updated)
VM2 - FreeBSD 7.3 (full updated)
VM3 - pcBSD 8

VM1 and VM2 crash sometime with the same error messages (like previous post) but VM3 (pcbsd) not .

I've tried to compare the file /etc/rc.conf and /boot/loader.conf installed on all VMs but there'nt any difference that can solve my problem .

To found the problem I've tried to disable hald (by comment line hald_enable="YES") and VM1 and VM2 (FreeBSDx) dont crash anymore .
When I reenable hald the problem appear again .
I remove hal and reinstall again but this not solve my problem .

/etc/rc.conf worked on freeBSDx VMs


```
defaultrouter="xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
hostname="freebsd.freebsd"
ifconfig_em0="inet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  netmask 255.255.255.0"

keymap="it.iso"
linux_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"

devd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
polkitd_enable="YES"
#hald_enable="YES"

ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
```

/boot/loader.conf 


```
# Kernel Options from pcBSD configuration added for try to solve problem
kern.ipc.shmseg=1024
kern.ipc.shmmni=1024

hint.acpi.0.disabled="1"
```

any suggestion ?

Thanks


----------



## robbtek (Mar 19, 2010)

solved

I've create a xorg.conf file with 
	
	



```
Xorg -configure
```
 , copy it on /etc/X11/ and disable hal on /etc/rc.conf (I know that it's not a professional solution) .

Now my freebsd8 machine works fine and dont reboot automatic .

Thanks all


----------

